# Blue Eyes - Health Factors



## cdaffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Forgive me, I am new to the world of Maltese. I've always been a Doberman Mommy, so there is a lot to learn :thumbsup:

I have recently adopted a "full-blooded" Maltese, Winston. :wub: The first grooming revealed one black pigmented eye rim & one pink. This was alarming, but I did the research & understand that it is cosmetic and does not pose a health risk. It gives him character and I'm good with it. 

The next thing that other people started commenting about was his blue eyes... LOL- I thought all Maltese had them :huh: Again, I have done some research & understand that this is just another fault, due to poor breeding. :smilie_tischkante:
_*
What I am not clear on and would like advise about is are there any known genetic defects, illnesses, or other health risk that are prone to these blue eyed babies?*_ I live in fear of something happening to my baby and if I can proactively provide preventative measures to stave off any known risk then I'm all about it.:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to SM. I know nothing about blue eyed Maltese but I am sure someone on here will be able to help you. Your new baby sure is cute.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is what I found in a past post, by a Breeder.

Chloe is so cute. Maltese have blue eyes when they are born just like humans do. Not as blue as Chloe's though. Usually they change to brown around 6 to 8 weeks old. If both parents carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, you will get a blue eyed Maltese. I have not ever seen one with a blue and brown eye, though. How cute. Some Maltese have hazel eyes. Most breeders and show people worry about this and try to breed for the darker eye. Pigment doesn't have anything to do with eye color.
__________________
Tina
It's Magic Maltese
SHOW BREEDER

Come enjoy the MAGIC of Maltese

ADAM
MAGIC'S BELIEVE IN SOMETHING BETTER





"I never consider a difference of opinion in politics, in religion, or in philosophy, as cause for withdrawing from a friend." - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> This is what I found in a past post, by a Breeder.
> 
> Chloe is so cute. Maltese have blue eyes when they are born just like humans do. Not as blue as Chloe's though. Usually they change to brown around 6 to 8 weeks old. If both parents carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, you will get a blue eyed Maltese. I have not ever seen one with a blue and brown eye, though. How cute. Some Maltese have hazel eyes. Most breeders and show people worry about this and try to breed for the darker eye. Pigment doesn't have anything to do with eye color.
> __________________
> ...


Oh your Winston is adorable!!!!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

He is adorable. I found this on a Foxstone Maltese's website. I don't know much about that breeder (I Google searched blue eyes, Maltese)

23.

My Maltese has blue eyes.....I was told he was very rare. Is this true?

A blue eyed Maltese is not "rare". Blue eyes are a fault according to the Maltese standard and should not be kept for breeding or to be shown, but the fact that a Maltese has blue eyes does not hinder it's ability to be a wonderful pet.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome. Winston is adorable.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Awww, Winston is just beautiful! His name really suits him too. What a cutie-pie!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I've never heard of this, but he sure is cute.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome! I've never seen one eye of each color--very cool looking. It definitely gives Winston character  

BTW, I adore Dobermans. They are so sweet. If I wasn't allergic to them I'd definitely have one!


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I think his blue eyes are stunning.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

He is adorable. I don't know about in Maltese but I believe it is not uncommon in other breeds to have one blue eye and one brown. My daughter had a Weimar and a neighbor had a Dalmatian that had one of each.


----------



## cdaffy (Jun 24, 2014)

I've read that one blue/ one brown is just pigmentation, but that 2 blue is more of a genetic defect. They say most go blind, so I'm a bit worried


----------



## cdaffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks  <3


----------



## Lisa p (Jun 13, 2020)

Furbabies mom said:


> This is what I found in a past post, by a Breeder.
> 
> Chloe is so cute. Maltese have blue eyes when they are born just like humans do. Not as blue as Chloe's though. Usually they change to brown around 6 to 8 weeks old. If both parents carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, you will get a blue eyed Maltese. I have not ever seen one with a blue and brown eye, though. How cute. Some Maltese have hazel eyes. Most breeders and show people worry about this and try to breed for the darker eye. Pigment doesn't have anything to do with eye color.
> *__*
> ...


Hi been reading your post about blue eyed maltese, I have one hes called Little eric he has one blue, hes now 8 month old in perfect condition, his little blue eye really suits his character, he's adorable


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I posted about this eons ago---do a search! It is from a recessive gene & yes, Maltese do have it sometimes. It has a name, but my memory fails me here.


----------

